
Large SSI Danish Study again finds no association between MMR vaccine and autism - lysp
https://en.ssi.dk/news/news/2019/no-association-between-mmr-vaccine-and-autism
======
lysp
Link to study:

[https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2727726/measles-
mump...](https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2727726/measles-mumps-
rubella-vaccination-autism-nationwide-cohort-study)

> Participants:

> 657,461 children born in Denmark from 1999 through 31 December 2010, with
> follow-up from 1 year of age and through 31 August 2013.

